# Anforderungen Profinet Kabel. 4 oder 8-adrig. Massiv oder Flexibel. Welche CAT Klasse



## gorx (11 Februar 2020)

Moin,
ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem passenden Profinet Kabel, hab da aber gewissen Schwierigkeiten aufgrund der großen Anbietervielfalt und Technischen Unklarheiten.

- Profinet Kabel ist Standardmäßig ja 2x2 Adrig. Es gibt aber auch die Ausführung 4x2. Ich tendiere zu der 4x2 Variante, da diese meines Erachtens Zukunftsicherer ist.

- Bisher haben wir immer Cat 6a eingesetzt. Welche Cat Klasse ist empfehlenswert bzw. setzt ihr ein?

- Es gibt Flexible Kabel einmal mit Massiven Innenleiter oder aber Litze. Was ist hier die bessere Wahl, auch auf hinblick der Stecker mit Schneidklemmen?


----------



## ChristophD (11 Februar 2020)

Hi,

inwiefern Zukunftssicher? PROFINET ist 100 Mbit und da sind es 2x2..
Wenn du Stecker mit Schneidklemmen schon erwähnst wirst du mit 4x2 gar nichts anfangen können (insofern wir von PROFINET und nicht Industrial Ethernet reden)
Bei Schneidklemmen bevorzuge ich massive Innenleiter.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## centipede (11 Februar 2020)

ansonsten hier mal reinschauen:

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/84922825


----------



## PN/DP (11 Februar 2020)

Cat5e Kabel SF/UTP reicht.

Wenn Du auf die Kabel Stecker oder RJ45 Modular Jack mit Schneidklemm-Technik montieren willst, dann mußt Du auch auf die Ader-Dicke (AWG) achten. Die Siemens RJ45 Stecker sind für die dickeren Adern (AWG22/1) des IE FC TP 2x2 Standard Kabels ausgelegt. Viele Stecker und RJ45 Modular Jack anderer Anbieter sind für die dünneren Adern des 4x2 Verlegekabels oder Patchkabels ausgelegt (AWG26, AWG23, AWG22).

Industrial Ethernet Patchkabel
Profinet Verkabelung
Modular Jack RJ45 Einsätze

Harald


----------



## StP (12 Februar 2020)

gorx schrieb:


> Ich tendiere zu der 4x2 Variante, da diese meines Erachtens Zukunftsicherer ist.



So in der Art haben wir uns das auch einmal gedacht und dann gleich bei einem Riesenprojekt 4x2 eingezogen (so viel teurer sind sie ja nicht...).

Im Endeffekt bedeuten doppelt so viele Adern genau doppelt so viele Möglichkeiten, Fehler beim Auflegen zu machen, die dann alle erst einmal mühsam gefunden werden wollen.
Das Fazit nach diesem Projekt war dann, in Zukunft für Profinet ausschließlich 2x2 zu verwenden und im Zweifel lieber etwas robustere Kabel zu nehmen.

Zukunftssicherheit mag bei Anbindung an IT-Systeme relevant sein, für Profinet allerdings nicht wirklich, die Verwendung zusätzlicher Leitungen schafft leider auch keine "Redundanz", es gibt keine Möglichkeit für die Geräte auf ein anderes Adernpaar auszuweichen.


----------



## nade (14 Februar 2020)

StP schrieb:


> So in der Art haben wir uns das auch einmal gedacht und dann gleich bei einem Riesenprojekt 4x2 eingezogen (so viel teurer sind sie ja nicht...).
> 
> Im Endeffekt bedeuten doppelt so viele Adern genau doppelt so viele Möglichkeiten, Fehler beim Auflegen zu machen, die dann alle erst einmal mühsam gefunden werden wollen.
> Das Fazit nach diesem Projekt war dann, in Zukunft für Profinet ausschließlich 2x2 zu verwenden und im Zweifel lieber etwas robustere Kabel zu nehmen.
> ...



Also ich würde es Abhängig machen wie weit die einzelnen Anlagenteile/Bauteile voneinander entfernt sind, welche Datenmenge benötigt wird. Ausgelagerter FU wird wohl nicht die Welt an Datenmenge erzeugen.... Ein Ganzer Schrank mit Unterstation und, da kann schon was zusammen kommen.
Auch, da eben ein Messgerät in der Firma  vorhanden, halte ich bei Netzerken, also alles was RJ 45 hat Cat7 Leitung und Modularjacks für recht Fehlerfrei Aufbaubar. Darf eben nicht der eine nach A und der andere nach B auflegen. Aushandeln am besten nach dem was der Jack an Farbzeichnung hat. Dann kommt man nicht durcheinander. Aber auch nur Profinet Leitung sollte mit bis zu 100Mbit ausreichend Daten transportieren können, um die meisten Anlagen abdecken zu können.
Ist wieder eine Sache der Philosophie. IT´ler oder auch Handwerker mit wenig Verständnis für Steuerungstechnik/Profinet wird dir da einfache Kat 7 Leitung mit Netzwerkdose oder eben Jacks installieren, kann aber auch dir eine Leitung mit Steckern die auch (Spezial)Werkzeuglos montiert werden Installieren. Der meter Duplex Leitung ist glaub je nach Konditionen mit 1€ dabei. Vorteil die mangelnde Redundanz ohne dass man die Stecker neu machen muss.

Also Fazit,Geräte die in Bewegung sind, lieber mit Profibus Leitung. Festinstallation zwischen Sschaltschränken in Kat 7 Verlegeleitung.


----------



## JesperMP (14 Februar 2020)

nade schrieb:


> Also Fazit,Geräte die in Bewegung sind, lieber mit Profi*bus* Leitung.


Interessant


----------



## nade (14 Februar 2020)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Interessant


Hups. Erst Kaffe noch nicht getrunk. Profinet mitm Bus [emoji1787]. 

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------

